# Communities > Bladesmiths, Blacksmiths, Artisans and Professionals > Japanese-Style Sword Makers Cafe >  Fully Polished Blades (pics)

## JohnD

Just finished a couple of blades this weekend and I just wanted to share it y'all. Sorry about the bad pics coz I can't go to the pool side anymore where I get my good light source. Too may people swiming now and I don't want them to freak out when I go out there to take pics of sharp pointy things :Smilie:  

Anyway, here we go. Some of you might remember this tanto from a while back ago :Smilie:  

1086 Howard Clark tanto:
 

Hitatsura??? Wak by Louis Mills:
 

Pretty cool stuff :Smilie:  Hope you like em :Smilie:

----------


## Patrick Hastings

Indeed the pics do not do them justice. These are both spectacular modern pieces both with very active Hamon. If the LM piece was not made from sand in a traditional fashion I would have a hard time choosing between them. Too bad they have a home already I wouldnt mind owning either of them.

----------


## Joseph Renner

Very nice! Thanks for sharing it.

----------


## Guy Thomas

The blade by Howard Clark looks familiar, was it up for sale on his web site in the recent past? Stunning blades, both of them!

----------


## JohnD

> _Originally posted by Guy Thomas_ 
> *The blade by Howard Clark looks familiar, was it up for sale on his web site in the recent past? Stunning blades, both of them!*


Yup. Brian V. Polished it before and it went up on Howard's site for sale.

----------

